# Birdhouse Ornaments



## kent4Him (Dec 7, 2006)

I have uploaded many pictures of my ornaments into my album.  Here are just a few.











I'd like to thank William Jacob (ilikewood) and Ron Mc for the Cocobolo.


----------



## Skye (Dec 7, 2006)

What tools do you need to make those? I'd like to some time...


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 7, 2006)

Tools I use: 1 Â¼â€ & 1 Â½â€ Forsner Bits,  Â½â€, 3/16â€ and 1/16â€ drill bits.  Lathe and lathe tools.

Iâ€™ll explain my process.  Much of this is borrowed and I have made modification to fit my skills.

They are made in two sections, bases and lids.  

I start with a block of wood that is 2"x2" and at least 2" long.  I drill a Â½" hole Â¾â€ below the top of the blank and a 3/16" hole at 1 Â¼".  I use a 1 Â¼" forsner bit to hollow base.  I do not go all the way through, but below the large hole.  At least 1 Â½â€.  I drill into the end grain of the blank to ease the turning and sanding.  I then drill a 3/16" hole through the bottom and use a dowel to secure and bottom pieces I am adding.  Pen blank cutoffs make great bottom additions.  Once your pieces are added to the bottom and the glue is dry, you can turn.  I created a jam chuck from a piece of hard wood that is fits the inside of the blank and protrudes 1 Â½â€.  With the tailstock to secure the piece, you turn to your desired shape.  Make sure the very top is 1 Â½â€ because that will fit into the top.  I sand through 400 grip and use 00, 000 and 0000 steal wool.  I then apply a sanding sealer.

The bottom is similar.  I start with a piece that is at least 2â€x2â€ square.  The thickness depends on what you want to do with the top.  Using a 1 Â½â€ forsner bit, bore a hole that is around Â¼â€ deep.  This is then put on a jam chuck that is made to fit the top.  With the tailstock in place, I turn it round and give it a very general shape.  I then take it off the lathe and drill a 3/16â€ hole through the mark that the tail stock made.  You could use a drill chuck on the lathe, but I donâ€™t like the set up and tear down to make a simple hole.  Using a dowel, attach additional pieces to the top.  Once they are dry, put it back on the lathe and turn to your desired shape, sand and apply sanding sealer.  Do not make the very top too small.  Drill with a 1/16â€ bit, a hole in the very top.  This will take the ring hook at the top.

Find the smallest ring hook you can find and screw in the top.  I have found that Michaels and Hobby Lobby are the best supply of these.  The smaller the better.  Too big and you may split the top.

Glue the top on.  Cut a Â¾â€ long piece of 3/16â€ hardwood dowel.  Apply stain of your choice.  Once dry, glue it in the hole you created for the perch.  If you are a purest, turn your own perch instead of the dowel.

I use a glossy spray lacquer or shellac to give it a nice shine.


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 7, 2006)

Wow Chris!!  I looked in your album and you are one turning machine!!  almost 1000 photos!  Good looking work.


----------



## Skye (Dec 7, 2006)

Cool man, I'm gonna print that out. For some reason I cant find many tutorials about this online. Maybe you should make one with nice pics for us slow peeps. []


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Cool man, I'm gonna print that out. For some reason I cant find many tutorials about this online. Maybe you should make one with nice pics for us slow peeps. []



That's a thought.  Just so no one from North Eastern Illinios/Southwest Wisconsin doesn't start making them and selling them at the same shows.[]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 7, 2006)

Super nice work. Prolific too.


----------



## LAKingsFan (Dec 7, 2006)

How much do these sell for and what is the price of making them? Also, how long do they take you to complete?

Thanks


Nice job by the way!!!

Ronny


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ilikewood_
> <br />Wow Chris!!  I looked in your album and you are one turning machine!!  almost 1000 photos!  Good looking work.



I've kind of got a production mode down where I make 30 bottoms and then 30 tops.  I then have fun matching them up, comparing different lids and bottoms.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAKingsFan_
> <br />How much do these sell for and what is the price of making them? Also, how long do they take you to complete?
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Roger Garrett sold them in Bloomington for $17 and that is what I decided to charge as well.  Some people are turned off by the price, but we all get that reaction with pens as well.  Being in California, you probably have a different price point.

As far as cost goes, it matters what wood you are using to a large extent.  Much of what I used was either free or I bought so long ago that the price didn't really matter anymore.  I have bought a little recently, and I target less than a dollar of wood per ornament.
The ring hooks at the top can cost you $0.10 and then you have your finish.  A can of spray lacquer costs less than $10 and can cover at least 40 houses, so there is another $0.25.  I also include a little bird on the perch.  The can run anywhere from $0.25 to $0.50 a piece.  So I would say that if you are buying wood for them, you are in the $2.50 range.

I have yet to make one from start to finish, so I'm not sure how long one takes.  The biggest time issue is boring the hole in the base.  Forsner's don't stay sharp for very long cutting through endgrain.

I'm guessing that they take about 45 minutes a piece.

That may not be a good return for some, but for me, it helped bring attention to my booth at the show.  People that normally don't take a first look at your pens, are now looking at your stuff.


----------



## LAKingsFan (Dec 8, 2006)

Thank you for the info! I want to start making these as well. I think they would get a lot of attention.

Thanks bud!

I'll post mine when I get finished with it.

Ronny


----------



## cozee (Dec 10, 2006)

> Just so no one from North Eastern Illinios/Southwest Wisconsin doesn't start making them and selling them at the same shows.



I definitely south of Round Lake Beach and east of Bloomington and don't do shows so I guess I am okay, eh?!!!

Thanks for sharing. these are really neat. Gotta try a few.


----------

